# Kestral



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

About 6 months ago the woman that looks after my animals when I am away drove to Wales to get a baby kestral 300 miles,she has now decided that she does"nt want it (knew this would happen)she has asked if as I have a spare avery would I take it would it be ok in a large avery and will it need a mate in with it as dont know much about them advise appreciated


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi, this link states you need a licence to keep kestrals in the uk.
Keeping Kestrels
ALSO.....
To keep a kestrel in the UK, a wild animal license is required, meaning that they are not very common as pets. Kestrels kept in captivity will need to be fed things such as dead mice or chicks. They will also need a large area to live in comfortably. They may well need to be given the opportunity to fly at some points which means that owners will need to know how to train them to return. Those involved with falconry often keep kestrels.

Kestrel Breed Guide on Bird Trader.co.uk*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The best place for it is a b.o.p. centre. They shouldn't be kept in aviaries with wire mesh because they will break all their feathers Small birds like that are hard to train if its weight is half an ounce over flying weight it will be lost and die, if its weight is half an ounce under flying weight it will die. If she releases it it will die.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

The best place for it would have been out in the wild where it belongs.....but ....since it's already in captivity obviously it has to stay there for its own safety so i recon a b o p centre would be it's best bet....unless somene is experienced in looking after and handling b o p then so much could go wrong.
Clare xx


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't say I agree with the quote about the only place it should be is in the wild. There are many birds these days which would now be extinct if it wasn't for enthusiasts keeping them in captivity. Captivity is an environment too, just as much as the disapearing wilderness. By excluding a species from it you may be condemning a species to extinction.

My advice to you would be to find a breeder and give it to him for further breeding. 
Beginners should have a mentor or very experience close friend to teach them the correct way to look after a bird of prey.

There's no licensing for Kestrels and the registration has been discontinued. They must be close rung.


----------

